# Mozart - KV 313 - Flute concerto No.1 in G major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is one of the few works that makes me forget that I'm not a fan of the flute - excellent.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Enjoyable from start to finish.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted excellent one of my favourites is : Susan Palma & Nancy Allen-Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good. There are a fair few works I'd place higher on my Mozart hit list, but I've always liked this piece.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Not so good and not so bad - I would not miss it when it disappeared from my collection, but an occasional listen is fine.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

Rogerx said:


> I voted excellent one of my favourites is : Susan Palma & Nancy Allen-Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


I’m familiar with the album you are referencing and it is wonderful. Susan Palma is the flautist and Nancy Allen plays harp on the Flute and Harp Concerto but not the Flute Concerto.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Very good. 7.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

As I've been playing it since I was 14 and can still play it from memory, I'd say it ranks high. But remember, this is still the young Mozart, not the fully mature Mozart of the Requiem and the clarinet concerto. Also, Mozart had to compose this concerto with certain significant limitations of the flutes of that period in mind. The modern flute was invented in 1847 but wasn't universally adopted until the early 1900s. The first famous piece that fully exploits what the modern flute can do is Debussy's Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune of 1894.


----------

